# TPF Photo Challenge - March '10 "Human Emotion"



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the February '10 challenge, let's see how the vote goes this time.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Human Emotion"*. I don't need to explain this one do I?

The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

 The deadline for submissions is 31 March 2010
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "March '10 Photo Challenge Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.................................................. .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger than they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## er111a (Mar 9, 2010)

sent mine


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont know what to sent, i am a biggner im so hesitant to share mine among all these experts


----------



## nikoliB (Mar 13, 2010)

i love to join :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, there are 5 entries so far and I'm quite impressed with what I'm seeing so far - this theme has obviously triggered the creative gene in some of you.


----------



## Guinness Man (Mar 14, 2010)

sent mine


----------



## TheSolicitor (Mar 20, 2010)

Sent!  Thanks!


----------



## shortpballer (Mar 21, 2010)

First time participating!  Always looked at this but never did it!  Wish me luck


----------



## RGP (Mar 23, 2010)

my first time too, but i  had to submit my niece and her expression.


----------



## NagiNaoe101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just sent a picture I took from an Anime Convention, it fit it well, especially since it was a funny picture...and it earned it title for a reason


----------



## TheSolicitor (Apr 1, 2010)

Hopefully, I have now gotten a proper submission in!  Sorry about the  confusion with the first one, but many thanks to Chris for giving me a  heads up about my technology fail.  It happens every now and then...and  lately it's been more now than then.


----------



## shortpballer (Apr 2, 2010)

When does the voting start?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 3, 2010)

The voting will start as soon as I've got all the entries sorted out and uploaded to a gallery, which will probably be tomorrow now. You get 14 days to vote from whenever that little task is completed.


----------

